# effekte in Adope premiere einfügen



## tannez (20. März 2002)

Hi,
ich bastel gerade an einem coolen video - aber zu einem guten movie
gehören selbsverständlich "Effekte"  
Wie füge ich effekte bei Adope Premiere 6.0 ein?
ich habs mal probiert mit dem "video filter&Überblendung" nur leider bleiben die effekte nicht da,was mach ich falsch,was muss ich beachten?  


cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Bitte etwas genauer.

Videoeffekte (nicht Überblendungen) musst du auf die Videospur ziehen und dann auf Enter drücken. Nach der Renderzeit kannst du sie dir angucken. Als kleines Basic Tut. kannst du hier mal hingehen.


----------

